# scored some black new GTO seats



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

for 500 buckaroos. :cool

now the hard part. getting appropriate wiring to them. anyone know what size wiring I will need to supply to them, has anyone done this that knows the pinout of the seats connections? I think I need to move it inside a bit probably due to the width of the seats, but that is not going to be an issue I don't think. 

I'd love to hear a lessons learned etc from those that have done it or looked into doing it. 

gotta do some floor pan welding this weekend so I can get the interior buttoned up. the list of to do's is never ending. :willy:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Check out CrustySacks 65' he used them and did the modifications himself and i am sure will share the process of making the tracks and elec. work. do a search in previous threads i am sure you will find something.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

awesome. pm sent to Crusty. that's one awesome looking ride he has.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The electric is easy. One hot and one ground. The tracks should be altered so the seats can sit lower, especially if you are over 6'0" tall. Then the floor mounting points need to be moved...at least that's how I did mine. Eric:cheers


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

eric, can you elaborate, I'm 6'2 so yea, definitely need to know how to do these modifications to the seat tracks as well as the mounting points. I've got a grinder and a welder and I'm not afraid to use them. lol

so there is only 2 wires in the harness off the seat, which is hot and which is ground? (color wise would work fine.) 

thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

VV, It isn't easy to show in pics, but I'll try. Underneath the seat there should be a white connector with 2 leads, red and black wires. Red=hot, black=ground.....this will power up the entire seat. (pic with my hand in it).....Then: you need to position the seat back further on the floor (about 2" or so) and fold or shorten the 2 rear mounts on the seat track. The front ones are easier we kind of flattened them a little and welded washers to them to re inforce the holes.....


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

:agree pm sent back, eric nice,didnt know you were putting the new seats in- you WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED - I completely removed the back tab and drilled a 5/16 hole in the track itself( at the rear) and then welded in a stud and mount into the floor of the car. the hardest part is adjusting the height of the stud before welding so the seat sits level. I did use the forward inner stock stud into the hole on the front of the track and that positioned the seat perfectly in front of the steering wheel,and that also gave me enough legroom, the other 3 studs have to be fabricated and located. I used a 5/16 ss bolt welded to a piece of 1/2 bar stock for the front one ( some grinding is necessary to fit it of course) I made the rears out of the same 5/16 ss bolt welded to a piece of U-channel. I welded the stud on first then cut and ground the u-channel to fit the floor with the stud sticking up plumb . If i recall correctly the rear tracks are slightly offset( ones shorter than the other) so it is a complete custom fit to your floor:cheers
I am 6'1" and have plenty of headroom and perfect legroom to the pedals
you can run 16 gauge wire with no problem


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Crusty, I am using the front and very altered rear seats from an 06. I am 6'1" also...we messed with the seats at the shop till we got it right. I am toying with the idea of not using the head rests...this will make the seats look more retro. Then again.....:willy: here are some pics of GTO seats in a 73 Riviera. A friend has them in a 70 Chevelle SS.....very versitile seats, with the right help and a sewing machine! Eric:cheers


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

well after much negotiating, I got my set. all black. I'll have to get the seats welded up like you guys were saying. sounds like kind of a pain in the arse to install. at least I can use one stud for mounting to get a good idea on the others. :willy: these seats have some kind of airbag detent still on them. there is an extra connector on each seat. what do I need to do with these? seats were a little dry. I hit them with some mequiers leather conditioner. any other recommendations?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That air bag detent, is , I beleive a one shot seat belt tensioner. As you probably wont be using it, just leave it alone.....Crusty?


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

cool. next big feat is going to be to find some retractable lap belts that will utilize the GTO seat belt buckles. otherwise I'll be eyeballing my new 5 points I bought for the cobra. any recommendations? or would you guys go with a small 4 point roll bar and 5 points or is it possible to put a normal shoulder style since I have a post car? car is definitely a restomod so just about anything could be on the table.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

My car is a 67, it has the mounts for a shoulder belt already in it, under the head liner. I'm not sure if 66 did also. You have several choices. Me personally, I am leaving the ends on the seat, and getting 67 lap belt retractors and having them re-webbed with the correct spade end to fit the 2006 buckle. That is good enough for me as that is all the car came with, so it will be "legal", and I am not really all that safety conscious. There are aftermarket shoulder belt kits, or you could get some later GM ones and adapt them. I had a 66 GTO years back that had a 4 point roll "cage"...PITA. Eric


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

hmmm....I never noticed anything in the lemans headliner area of the car. I'm wondering if the GTO had the provisions prior to the lemans. I haven't had a headliner on my car at all for months now. I'll have to check into that though.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

See the 2 holes by the coat hook? that's where the shoulder belt mounts. E


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

huh. alright, I'll be double checking that headliner when I get home. and I'll have to find some retractable seatbelts. at the very least lap belts.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

does anyone happen to have a picture of those seat mounts that you constructed. I'm curious about those.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

still working on getting mine in....hopefully this weekend....also, do you guys have any recommendations for lap belt systems, looking for a retractor


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Got the 05 seats mounted in my 65 last week. I'm just using the factory lap belts on mine. Works just fine. Have some pics of the mounts i made but they're on my phone. I will try and post them when i get them off there.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

thank you sir.


----------

